

PlatformIO: a cross-platform code builder and the missing library manager - ikravets
http://platformio.org/

======
ikravets
A cross-platform code builder and the missing library manager (Atmel AVR &
SAM, Freescale Kinetis, Nordic nRF51, NXP LPC, ST STM32, TI MSP430 & Tiva,
Teensy, Arduino, mbed, libOpenCM3, etc.)

PlatformIO is independent from the platform where it is running (the only
requirement is Python, which exists pretty much everywhere).

